# CHAINSAW, which to buy.



## pl1338 (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm currently the proud owner of a Craftsman chainsaw w/a 20 in. bar and 46cc. Now as much as I like this saw, it got its doors blown off the other day by an ECHO professional series saw. Now I’m aware that you can’t have the saw I own compete with something of that caliber. But, since running and seeing the capabilities of that particular saw, it got the wheels turning in my head that I could get more wood cutting done in less time if I had a saw that could work the way that ECHO did. I have a fair amount of cutting to do, firewood only, but some of that is in advance and felling trees is not out of the question. I intend to buy more saw than I need so that I get something that can do what I ask if I need it for larger jobs, and for a longer lasting tool.

Now, I have my reasons for not wanting to buy an ECHO, right, wrong or indifferent, they’re my reasons. 

I am interested in a Husqvarna, Jonsered, Stihl or possibly another brand (other than echo) if they can compete with these three. What I’m wanting is a 24in. or larger bar, lots of cc’s and enough power to spank that ECHO, but, I don’t own a bank! I have my sights set on these three, a husky 576 XP G w/ a 24 in. bar at about $890.00.

A Stihl ms 441 w/ a 25 in bar and coming in at just over 8 hundo or a Jonsered unknown model. I Haven’t been able to locate a dealer around here (I’m in central Ohio) for them yet. They may be out of the running soon.

Now I know that this is like opening up a can of worms with the Stihl & Husqvarna crowds, like Ford, Chevy and Dodge. I’m interested in pure straight up facts from people who actually have these things and know what they act like, and how good they are.

Any experiences or thoughts I’d love to hear them! Thanks in advance.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I bought a husqy 570 with a 28" & a 20" blade & bat setups w/spare chains for less then $500 in 2005
Works great, plenty of power
Seems to be about $650+ now


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> A Stihl ms 441 w/ a 25 in bar


Ayuh,... I've got a 20 year old version of that saw,..20" bar...
Bought it for $50. over a barstool a few years ago, 'n burnt 100s of gallons of gas in it since...

I like Stihls....

That ole craftsman of your's might very well be an Echo under that Sears paint...
I used to have 1, 18" bar, that kept spittin' it's chain, til somebody stole it outa the pickup...
It took Echo parts....

Btw,... The key to a kickazz chainsaw, is a Sharp Chain,....
knockin' the top off the rakers don't hurt either, just not too much...


----------



## HarknessConst (Dec 10, 2010)

look at a stihl ms361, that's a bad saw


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

The Stihl saws use a 2 ring piston = longer life. The Husqvarna saws use a single ring piston = higher power output. Take your choice. My Stihl has been kickin butt for 23 years :yes:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I use a smaller Stihl for most of my work, it's light and fast, but I own a Dolmar for the larger things.
Guys around here like them too, as I've seen many of them in use and on trucks, etc.

DM


----------



## pl1338 (Nov 2, 2010)

Well, I've made some phone calls and come up pretty short on dealers for the Dolmar. There were 3 of them, one is disappeared, the other ain't taken calls and the one who did answer is a long way off! Plus he's out of stock with no suppliers stocked! 

Now I called a Stihl dealer that I know has been around forever and have never heard a complaint on, not too far away, up until a year ago I lived a block away from them, and he has the 441 in stock and is willing to throw in an extra chain and some oil to sweeten the deal. I think I found my saw boys!

I know the dealer is a LARGE part of any decision with these types of things. And my personal knowledge of this particular dealer is playing a big part in the decision. They are reputable and a longstanding company, so it only stands to reason with the comments here and the other factors with the Dolmar dealers, well, I can't pass this deal up. 

Now... To get the wife to release funds... Any ideas on that one?!?!?!


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

pl1338 said:


> Now... To get the wife to release funds... Any ideas on that one?!?!?!


Can't help you with that one.... but if you're like me, you'd better get more than one extra chain and a sharpener. Po)

DM


----------



## pl1338 (Nov 2, 2010)

DangerMouse said:


> Can't help you with that one.... but if you're like me, you'd better get more than one extra chain and a sharpener. Po)
> 
> DM


Yep, I like to have about 4 chains. Already have the sharpener, that thing is a great little tool!


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I knew a guy that had about 50 chains hanging on nails in his garage. I asked him why so many and he replied:
"Every time I hit a nail in a tree or the blade hits dirt when I cut stuff on the ground, I gotta go buy a new chain!
Those things sure don't last long, do they?" :laughing:

DM


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> Now... To get the wife to release funds... *Any ideas on that one?!?!?!*


Ayuh,..... It's Christmas.....:thumbup:


----------



## bc0604 (Feb 28, 2010)

I have a stihl 390 and have to say, they dont make them like they used to. I have never owned a husky but the stihls are more plastic than metal now. This may be the norm now but I know that is stihls norm. I love the way it cuts but I dont know how long it will last


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

pl1338 said:


> Well, I've made some phone calls and come up pretty short on dealers for the Dolmar. There were 3 of them, one is disappeared, the other ain't taken calls and the one who did answer is a long way off! Plus he's out of stock with no suppliers stocked!


Do you have any Makita dealers close by? Check with them. Makita has a chainsaw line, and I believe they are private label Dolmars


----------



## MooseWoodworks (Dec 30, 2010)

I am going to second the Stihl crowd. BUT, the most important thing is to stay within the upper tier brands (i.e. Husqvarna, Stihl, and some others). I wouldn't go to Lowe's and buy a Poulan. 

A chainsaw is not something you want to go "cheap" on.


----------



## hoz49 (Nov 6, 2010)

There can be only ONE...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQVPmhWkX1s


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9x8rBKC4BE

It's a little bulky though, but it will get any job done.


----------



## hoz49 (Nov 6, 2010)

I always liked the commercial where the logger fells a giant tree and as it goes down you see emblazoned in the cut "Sthil".


----------

